# Looking for D&D group in Miami



## drunknmunkys (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a sophmore at the University of Miami, looking for a D&D group.  email me at drunknmunkys@hotmail.com


----------



## bobboe (Sep 18, 2005)

*D&D in miami*

contact us at :

http://gamingncomics.com/PHP-Nuke/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=14

if you would like to play

thls -bob


----------

